# Relocating To Rome...



## ladolcevita78 (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi there!

I'm originally from Australia, with dual Italian citizenship. 

I have been brought up with Italian parents and many southern Italian influences....and I'm a very proud Italo- Australiana 

When I am in Italy I feel like it is my second home and l truly feel alive....something I just don't feel in Australia (hard to explain!). 

For as long as I can remember I have always wanted to re locate to Italy, to really concentrate on learning the language, finding work and perhaps calling in home.

If I had a dollar for every Italian that said to me"Cosa.... viene di dove? E' voi lavorare qui, a Roma? Ma sei pazza! Magari vengo io li! I probably have enough Euros to open up a Gucci store, ok maybe that's a little exaggerated, but you get my point! I know the economy is not so good and I know there is a lot of red tape and I know rentals are high and jobs are hard to come by BUT I must follow my dream and I cant let all that stop me. 

Soo with all that said I'm planning to arrive around March- April 2017.

I have looked at other regions in Italy but besides Naples there isn't anywhere else I would rather be.

Soo guys I really need some help/suggestions with the following questions:

1) My best bet to find work would be to go down the path of an English teacher or even a Hotel/Hostel receptionist. I'm looking at doing a CELTA course here in Melbourne. Would anyone have any job leads/websites or know of any English Schools/Hotels that are hiring or other suggestions?


2) Where is good, inexpensive area in Rome to live in..that is not to far from centro and close to a metro b? I would be looking at renting a room within an apartment. 


Really appreciate your time in reading this and thank you in advance for assisting me in living out my dream


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

ladolcevita78 said:


> Hi there!
> 
> ........
> 
> ...


I, along with many on here I guess, fully understand this and suspect feel the very same living here. But I would not want to have to be looking for work here. If I had a dollar for every post I've read regards working here....  
Best of luck in finding and living you dream...


----------



## ladolcevita78 (Jul 27, 2009)

lol thanks GB it's all part of the challenge!


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

I agree with GeordieBorn. Finding work in Italy even for Italian citizens is at best very difficult at this time. If you're retired and receiving a pension from outside Italy, you could almost find yourself on easy street.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

ladolcevita78 said:


> 1) My best bet to find work would be to go down the path of an English teacher or even a Hotel/Hostel receptionist. I'm looking at doing a CELTA course here in Melbourne. Would anyone have any job leads/websites or know of any English Schools/Hotels that are hiring or other suggestions?
> 
> 
> 2) Where is good, inexpensive area in Rome to live in..that is not to far from centro and close to a metro b? I would be looking at renting a room within an apartment.


Google scuola alberghiera roma. You don't just become a hotel receptionist. Right now in schools across Italy teenagers are taking courses to get accredited. So you've got two problems. One you haven't been part of the system with the right training. Two I guess you aren't just coming out of school willing to work for free to get your foot in the door.

You might want to read that.

Il lavoro in hotel: sai come farti assumere?


Inexpensive part is easy if you forget Rome. Look at the train and bus lines. Plenty of towns less then an hour commute from Rome. For what you'll spend in rent for a tiny monolocale in Rome for five years you'll own an apartment outside of Rome. My guess is you either commute longer now or know people who do.


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

GeordieBorn said:


> If I had a dollar for every post I've read regards working here....


.... I wouldnt have to try and find work here! :thumb:


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

ladolcevita78, do you have relatives in Italy? Even distant relatives that you have no previous contact with?

The best way to find a job in Italy - even for lifelong residents - is through family contacts.


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

ladolcevita78 said:


> 1) My best bet to find work would be to go down the path of an English teacher or even a Hotel/Hostel receptionist. I'm looking at doing a CELTA course here in Melbourne. Would anyone have any job leads/websites or know of any English Schools/Hotels that are hiring or other suggestions?


Not to kill any dreams and I mean this genuinely but speaking from experience..

I made this exact mistake! You may even be able to find my old posts relating to it. 

I moved to Sicily (My wife is sicilian) we both speak perfect English and my Italian is passable. She and I both handed out hundreds of CVs to various hotels across the island and no word of a lie I had one response, she had none. 

Luckily it was from a hotel down the road from where I was staying.. Unluckily it was a 5 star hotel and they demanded perfection.. and as someone stated before there was a queue of young sicilians behind me with the relevant accreditation waiting for my mistakes.

Jobs in this country are a buyers market unfortunately and there is very little available to foreigners, dual nationality or not, the jobs really are kind of reserved for the locals. You would need to do TEFL (or tefla I never remember) to teach English over here and make money but realistically you won't make enough to survive around Rome just doing that....

Now doom and gloom out of the way..

You state you have enough euros to open a store... gucci or otherwise.. this might be a better route.. far from suggesting you invest all your savings in your first idea I would suggest this as a reasonable step by step plan...

1) Move to Italy.... but not Rome... Rent somewhere cheap but accessible, your finding your feet not finding your dream home...(Just yet).

2) Visit Rome.. from time to time.. open eyes and slow legs, look at opportunities, find the English speaking community and see if they can help..

3) Don't do anything that is already being done. Think about what works in Austrailia, could it work here.. Do research but be critical.. "Shrimps on the Barby"(Sorry had too...) might not work, but something else might translate better to Romans. About an hours drive from me there is a venuzuelan restaurant that has been going for 5 years... the food is terrible... but if that can survive I am sure you could come up with something!

4) If idea one doesnt work out, don't give up.. I have moved back and forth from Sicily 3 or 4 times for varying reasons but mainly the old soldi! Now we are settled, still renting but because I work online we can survive here without too much drama.

5) Once your feet are settled and you have made some friends, casually talk about ideas.. very casually.. I remember asking a friend of mine who owned a bar if a milkshake shop would work... he shrugged it off... you'd never guess what was on his menu a week later.... still.... I got a free milkshake :thumb:

I hope this helps, but seriously forget finding a job... not being dramatic.. there are none, and you would be so far down the list it is unbelievable.. like I said... I made the same mistake!!

All the best

Kenzo.


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

I will just add: with the exception of the really, really, big hotels, restaurants and shops, nearly all in Italy are family owned and operated. That means that nearly every employee you might encounter in a typical restaurant, shop, or 10-40 room hotel is in some way or another related to the owner - a sibling, spouse, son/daughter, nephew/niece, aunt/uncle - you get the picture.

And, that is why your best bet for job hunting is to get friendly with your Italian relatives - even if you have never met them before.


----------

